

The Amazon Kindle Fire Is A Guaranteed Success. Apple Knows Why. - chrisleydon
http://clydn.com/5A

======
juliano_q
Well, even John Gruber is giving praises to a non-Apple device. That must mean
something.

------
corin_
I think pretty much everyone on HN had already managed to figure this out, no?
Even those who didn't must have read 100s of comments making this point over
the past hours, or days, or even months.

~~~
ableal
One of the links ("just a rebadged BlackBerry Playbook"
[http://gdgt.com/discuss/the-amazon-tablet-will-look-like-
a-p...](http://gdgt.com/discuss/the-amazon-tablet-will-look-like-a-playbook-
because-it-basically-is-g8d/) ) has some purported scuttlebutt about
development, tailing off with:

 _Although Amazon did refresh the ID of their PlayBook derivative, I'm told
that this first tablet of theirs is "supposed to be pretty poor" and is a
"stopgap" in order to get a tablet out the door for the 2011 holiday season_

(P.S. to OP: please do not post URL shortener links.)

------
Torn
What's with the font on this site? Spidery and blurry for me in Chrome even at
1920x1200. [http://itsabigthing.com/wp-
content/themes/itsabigthing/font/...](http://itsabigthing.com/wp-
content/themes/itsabigthing/font/font.css)

I really hope this isn't where html5 fonts are headed

~~~
cbs
>I really hope this isn't where html5 fonts are headed

Set your browser to override any website with your own font choices. I did
sometime back when that eye-rape sunken font styling started showing up too
often for my tastes and will never go back. My style on everything means one
less thing to bother with when browsing the web, even websites where I didn't
have a problem with the font are improved because they're now in my preferred
for reading.

